# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Latest works

## Dan Pfanenstiel

O.K. Hopefully there's a pic of my latest.



Forged 1050
12" nagasa, hira zakuri
Clay hardened
Hybrid polish (gotta figure out how to bring that sucker out better)
Copper habaki
Poplar shira saya

Dan

----------


## Patrick Hastings

you should send one of those things off to a professional polisher just to see if perhaps you are missing out on some cool activity. 

 It looks pretty good ,but the perspective dosnt tell me much about the rest of the thing. I want to see how far you have come with habaki  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *O.K. Hopefully there's a pic of my latest.
> 
> 
> 
> Forged 1050
> 12" nagasa, hira zakuri
> Clay hardened
> Hybrid polish (gotta figure out how to bring that sucker out better)
> ...


Looks like and interesting piece Dan. Is there anyway that you coould post a bigger and better picture? Looks like you and interesting hamon shape going on and I'd like to see a better picture on how it looks like. 

On another note, here's a close up shop on a blade that I just finished this weekend. I wish the weather would have been a little nicer so I could have taken some outdoor shots.

 

There's some more crappy pics on my website if y'all are interested :Smilie:  Finished Projects 

Oh well, I better box this sword up before I get tempted to keep it here longer :Frown: 

Cheers :Smilie:

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by JohnD_ 
> *
> 
> Looks like and interesting piece Dan. Is there anyway that you coould post a bigger and better picture? Looks like you and interesting hamon shape going on and I'd like to see a better picture on how it looks like. 
> 
> On another note, here's a close up shop on a blade that I just finished this weekend. I wish the weather would have been a little nicer so I could have taken some outdoor shots.
> 
>  
> 
> ...


absolutely stunning. I like Patricks taodskin fittings, too. I can see why you would have the temptation to have a good long "inspection period".

----------


## Joseph Renner

Hey Dan,
More hamon curiousity,
Is that 3 cedars(sanbonsugi)?
Kinda hard to tell, very nice none-the-less.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *
> absolutely stunning. I like Patricks taodskin fittings, too. I can see why you would have the temptation to have a good long "inspection period".*


Yup, gotta make sure that everything is just right...hehehe

I love working with Patrick. His knowlage and attention to detail is just amazing! Check out the edge detail that he put on the seppas on this set. Its also curved on the mouth of the koiguchi. Not the mention how the set fits on the blade, nice and snug, without a single rattle at all.

 

We've spent hours and hous of talking on the phone and at shows about this stuff and we've got a bunch of ideas that we'll be putting out sometime in the near future. We'll keep y'all posted :Smilie:

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

O.k. here's some more of the same blade.

Sorry Joe, dunno what you call the hamon. Maybe someone can tell me as I get this alot.

Sorry for the picture quality. I'm looking into a higher end digital to improve this.

Dan

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

A habaki pic for you Patrick. Just copper folded over the blade and shaped. I just leave a rough 60 grit finish which is passable. Would like to work on other finishes.

Dan

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

Crap, can't get the hamon right. It's pretty misty anyway. Nice picture though.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

> _Originally posted by Dan Pfanenstiel_ 
> *Crap, can't get the hamon right. It's pretty misty anyway. Nice picture though.
> 
> Dan*


3 cedars looks like 3 cedar trees standing next to one another, in continuation.http://artsword.com/ItemHTML/Nosada.html
Thats is one by "great kanesada", with a 3 cedars hamon.

Still cant tell, but that pic is a good one very dramatic. [thumb is up].

----------


## Dan Pfanenstiel

That's cool, Joe. Mine's similar but not so regular down the blade, more random.

Dan

----------


## Joseph Renner

That is cool, if you ever bring it out more Id like to see. Nice shira zaya, too by the way.

Im enjoying this new forum now, anyone else?

----------


## D.A. Guertin

One thing to keep in mind when trying to evaluate a Western Hamon with an Eastern mindset of terminology is that they do not mesh.  In Japan, they have rules.  You learn a certain way, you work a certain way, you teach a certain way.  Period.  In Japan, you have intent, in the West, you have luck.  You slap a little Satanite on the blank, pray to a few gods, buddha, some animal spirit...  Boom!  A hamon!  I am yet to meet a Western smith whom works in a traditional style, and carries on traditional practices.  You cannot apply Eastern Philosophy to Western work unless the Western work is intently copied from the Eastern piece.  One of the reasons that people here have such a problem applying a Japanese term to an American work is that the American work is a different beast entirely.  The Japanese follow a path that has been taught from point A to point B, Americans tend to be in the "heat it out, beat it up, and try it out" school.

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by D.A. Guertin_ 
> *One thing to keep in mind when trying to evaluate a Western Hamon with an Eastern mindset of terminology is that they do not mesh.  In Japan, they have rules.  You learn a certain way, you work a certain way, you teach a certain way.  Period.  In Japan, you have intent, in the West, you have luck.  You slap a little Satanite on the blank, pray to a few gods, buddha, some animal spirit...  Boom!  A hamon!  I am yet to meet a Western smith whom works in a traditional style, and carries on traditional practices.  You cannot apply Eastern Philosophy to Western work unless the Western work is intently copied from the Eastern piece.  One of the reasons that people here have such a problem applying a Japanese term to an American work is that the American work is a different beast entirely.  The Japanese follow a path that has been taught from point A to point B, Americans tend to be in the "heat it out, beat it up, and try it out" school.*


And your point is????

----------


## Joseph Renner

We do call them "Japanese styled" (styled after not reproduced) and "gaijin-to" for a reason.
Being American, doesnt keep me from knowing the shape of a cedar tree, by the way.
Oh, but I do agree that the Japanese and us do of course look at swords and sword making differently. Different cultures, different standards, ideas...

----------


## Jason Arnold

I like.  :Cool:

----------

